# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch tết 2013 giá rẻ, Tour Đà Lạt tết 2013 giá rẻ Lh: 0916627289

## ngoctientravel

*Tour đà lạt tết 2013 giá cực sốc, tour tết quý tị 2013, du lịch tết 2013, tết năm 201*  *Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 016627289 (Tư vấn 24/7)*

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm, khách sạn 2*,3*,4*, Phương tiện: Xe ô tô

_Được mệnh danh là Thành phố ngàn thông, Thành  phố hoa, Thành phố mù sương hay Thành phố Mùa xuân,… Cho dù với tên gọi  nào, Đà Lạt vẫn luôn có sức quyến rũ đặc biệt đối với du khách khắp nơi  bởi không khí trong lành, khung cảnh nên thơ và những truyền thuyết tình  yêu lãng mạn. Đến với Đà Lạt - thành phố cao nguyên ở độ cao 1.500m so  với mực nước biển, chắc hẳn du khách sẽ bị mê hoặc bởi những cảnh sắc  thiên nhiên thơ mộng chỉ riêng có ở nơi này!_

*NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – ĐÀ LẠT*

05h30: Xe và HDV ABC Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Đà Lạt
07h00: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng tại NH Hưng Phát (Đồng Nai).
Tiếp tục lộ trình, trên xe đoàn tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe.
11h30: Dùng cơm trưa tại NH Tâm Châu.
13h30: Đến Đà Lạt, tham quan thác Prenn – Một trong những thác đẹp nhất Lâm Đồng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
18h30: Dùng bữa tối. Tự do dạo phố, ngắm cảnh trong tiết se lạnh của thành phố cao nguyên.

*NGÀY 02: ĐÀ LẠT – THÔNG REO*

06h30:Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng, khởi hành tham quan KDL Đồi Mộng Mơ với  trích đoạn “Vạn Lý Trường Thành”, tham quan Mộng Mơ Tửu, ngôi nhà Cổ 300  năm; khu tưởng niệm nhà thơ Hàn Mạc Tử và cố nhạc sĩ Trịnh Công Sơn;  tham dự chương trình nhạc cồng chiêng Tây Nguyên. Thưởng thúc đặc sản Đà  Lạt; Mứt, dâu…(miễn phí). Xe đưa đoàn tới tham quan nhà thờDormaine de  Marie.
11h30 :Big Grin: ùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
14h30: Tham quan Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, ngắm cảnh hồ Tuyền Lâm, vườn hoa Minh Tâm.17h30:Quý khách dùng cơm tối.        
17h30: Dùng cơm tối. Xe đưa đoàn đi xã Lát thưởng thức thịt rừng, tham gia lửa trại cùng các nghệ sĩ dân tộc Lạch

*NGÀY 03: ĐÀ LẠT – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*

06h30:Làm thủ tục trả phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi chợ Đà Lạt, mua sắm đặc sản.
Khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, trên đường ghé tham quan thác Pongour, được mệnh danh là “Nam thiên đệ nhất thác”.
12h00 :Big Grin: ùng cơm trưa tại NH Tâm Châu (Bảo Lộc), thưởng thức trà, café miễn phí.
18h30:Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
ABC Travel chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI:*

Khách đoàn: Từ 999.000
Khách lẻ: Từ 1.450.000

Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé  (Ngủ chung với bố mẹ)                                                                                                      

*GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:*

-Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh.
-Lưu trú: Khách sạn 2* đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 – 4 khách/phòng)
TV, tủ lạnh, nước nóng lạnh, truyền hình cáp … đầy đủ tiện nghi.
Khách sạn 2*: Hoa Hồng, Hàng Không, Ánh Dương
-Ăn uống:
+ Bữa chính: 5 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 70.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm)
+ Bữa sáng: 3 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu... cafe hoặc nước giải khát tương đương.
-Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp
-HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
-Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
-Khăn lạnh, nước suối Aquafina chai 500ml/khách/ngày, thuốc y tế
-Tặng đoàn: Hình lưu niệm, nón DL.

*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:*

-Thuế VAT
-Các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình

*ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0916627289
*

*ĐẶT TOUR: Vui lòng gọi 0916627289 để được giá tốt nhất!*

----------


## ngoctientravel

Tour Du Lịch giá rẻ, chuyên tổ chức những tour giá rẻ úy tin, du lịch giá siêu rẻ 
TỔ CHỨC DU LỊCH, BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY, DỊCH VỤ VISA, CHO THUÊ XE 4 – 45C, ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN TRÊN TOÀN THẾ GIỚI !

*LH: Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel*
 ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM
 ĐT: (08) 38311279 / 0916627289

 NHIỀU CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI HẤP DẪN (TOUR DU LỊCH, VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ)
 Website: http://tourdulichviet.com
 MỜI VÀO LỰA CHỌN !!!

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp...........top

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

*ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227

Yahoo: tancuongtravel

E.Mail: tancuongtravel@gmail.com

ĐẶT TOUR: Vui lòng gọi 0909.778.227*

----------

